# "Gargoyle"/Gruftie-Effekt



## LordZed (25. April 2004)

Hi Leute!
Ich hatte vor 2-3 Tagen nen Tutorial für so nen Effekt gefunden, mit dem man 'nen Bild quasi versteinern kann und es dann an bestimmten stellen so aussehen lassen kann, als ob der stien so leben erwacht... weiß nicht genau, wie ich das beschreiben soll...

Sah wie gesagt wie aus stein aus, oder zumindest auf sehr alt gemacht und dann an bestimmten stellen waren so risse, die glühten dann so und die Augen auch. 

Vielleicht weiß einer von euch ja, was ich meine!
Jetzt ist mein Problem, dass ich diesen Effekt jetzt bräuchte, aber die Seite nicht mehr finde (so nen scheiss!) - kann mir vielleicht einer helfen und sagen, wo ich sowas finde - wenn ihr inetwa wisst, was ich meine!

Sieht so nen bißchen gespenstisch/grufti-mäßig aus!
Vielleicht könnt ihr euch nen Bild machen und mir sagen, wo ich si einen oder so einen ähnlichen effekt finde bzw. wie ich ihn mache!
Wenn mir einer aus dieser Patsche hilft wäre ich euch sehr dankbar! 

Ich bitte um eine schnelle Antwort, wenn's geht!
DANKE!


----------



## da_Dj (25. April 2004)

Kannst es ja mal damit versuchen Stone Tutorials  [englisch]


----------



## LordZed (25. April 2004)

ist zwar auch nen stone effekt, aber nicht das, was ich gesucht habe!
mir geht es viel mehr darum, dass es gruftie aussieht und halt diese "risse" hat.

oh man! wüsst ich doch nur, wo ich das tutorial gefunden hatte! *fg*

Aber es geht vom "Stone-Effekt" her glaube ich schon ein wenig in die richtige richtung! Fehlt mir nur ein wenig das "Grufti" und die risse, die "glühen" oder was auch immer das war!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (25. April 2004)

Hi,

Wars zufällig auf gfx4ever.de bzw. labproduction.de? Wenn ja, dann klicke hier 

Gruss vom ALF


----------



## LordZed (25. April 2004)

DANKE DANKE DANKE!
Genau das war das Tut, was ich gesucht hatte!
Geile Meile! ^^

thx vielmals! ^^


----------

